# [OT] 3D desktop da Sun: incredibile!

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

devo dire la verità sono proprio stupito!   :Shocked: 

la sun ha presentato ieri in desktop in 3d che gira con librerie java3d su server xfree. 

notizie su

http://wwws.sun.com/software/looking_glass/

e un bellissimo screenshot

http://wwws.sun.com/software/images/products/I1_looking_glass_lg.jpg

la video-presentazione è su

http://webcast-east.sun.com/archives/GSN-1312/GSN-1312_forjds.mov

35Mb ma ne vale la pena!

si parla di metà anno per la distribuzione agli sviluppatori e fine anno per la versione finale.

e sembra che lo vogliano distribuire opensource!

gira su linux e solaris.

evviva evviva evviva  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Senza parole. L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso e' che usa java3D che, dalla mia esperienza, e' di una lentezza... comunque complimente a sun se lo lasciera' open...

----------

## Melvin

se ne vociferava già da un pò, cmq incredibile!!! spero  solo che le prestazioni  siano accettabili.  Il fatto che sia fatto in java non mi convince molto, ma spero veramente di sbagliarmi!

----------

## shev

La presentazione l'avevo già vista qualche mese fa, è una notizia già circolata. Quello che m'era sfuggito era la natura opensource della cosa, ai tempi m'era parso più un tentativo di proporre un proprio OS per desktop. 

Vedremo nei prossimi mesi/anni che cosa ne uscirà, speriamo in bene (dal filmato visto ai tempi sembrava veramente una figata incredibile  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## hardskinone

Speriamo nel rilascio open. Cmq imho quello che dovrebbero rilasciare open e' java stesso.

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *Quote:*   

> La presentazione l'avevo già vista qualche mese fa, è una notizia già circolata

 

per dir la verità la presentazione pubblica è di ieri. logicamente è da un po' che ci lavorano...

 *Quote:*   

> ai tempi m'era parso più un tentativo di proporre un proprio OS per desktop. 

 

infatti hanno "prodotto" Sun java desktop, che è una suse ancora più facile, per chi non capisce un'h. l'intento è quello di dare alla segretaria un sistema facilissimo con staroffice eccetera. 

comunque le applicazioni java per il sun java desktop in realtà non ci sono... giusto qualche utility per la gestione del disco...

tornando al desktop 3d una cosa che mi ha colpito è che tutto il sistema gira, nella presentazione, su un portatile. magari sarà il + figo del mondo, ma resta un portatile!

per quanto riguarda l'architettura, non credo che le api java 3d siano lentissime. cioè, java in generale è lento, ma secondo le notizie viste sul sito il motore è opengl, che sfrutta la scheda grafica e non il processore!

ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> tornando al desktop 3d una cosa che mi ha colpito è che tutto il sistema gira, nella presentazione, su un portatile. magari sarà il + figo del mondo, ma resta un portatile!

 

Non lasciarti ingannare li sul tavolo c'e' un portatile ma sei sicuro che e' li che gira....

----------

## gutter

Davvero notevole   :Shocked: 

Speriamo che venga rilasciato con una licenza open source   :Sad: 

Sarebbe davvero interessante sviluppare applicazioni per questo desktop

----------

## MyZelF

Molto interessante. In effetti se ne vociferava da tempo. La presentazione e' strepitosa (e fa molto keynote della Apple, con tanto di audience sbalordita...  :Wink:  )

----------

## shev

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> per dir la verità la presentazione pubblica è di ieri. logicamente è da un po' che ci lavorano...

 

Sisi, non discuto questo. Solo che già qualche mese fa era circolata la notizia (non ricordo su che sito fosse, forse ziobudda.net) con tanto di link ad un video che ne mostrava le potenzialità all'opera. Non so se fosse lo stesso video, lo sto scaricando ora quello che hai linkato tu.

Non volevo sminuire la tua segnalazione, figurati  :Very Happy: 

[OT]

 *Quote:*   

> La presentazione e' strepitosa (e fa molto keynote della Apple, con tanto di audience sbalordita... )

 

L'ultimo keynote si SF, quello di gennaio, l'ho seguito in diretta (streaming) e devo dire che ne valeva la pena, uno spettacolo. Non tanto per i contenuti, quanto per l'evento in sè: vedere Jobs sul palco è stato splendido, ha un carisma innegabile

[/OT]

EDIT: il video pare lo stesso

----------

## Cerberos86

Il rilascio open sarebbe splendido.... Anke se non ci giurerei sulla "leggerezza" del 3d desktop....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Il rilascio open sarebbe splendido.... Anke se non ci giurerei sulla "leggerezza" del 3d desktop....

 

Io non ci giurerei neanche sul rilascio open.

----------

## doom.it

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT]
> 
>  *Quote:*   La presentazione e' strepitosa (e fa molto keynote della Apple, con tanto di audience sbalordita... ) 
> ...

 

Ho seguito di persona il Keynote di Jobs a Parigi a AppleExpo 2003....

.... pur non essendo un fan di apple devo dire che è veramente grandiosa l'atmosfera.... sa gasare la gente quell'uomo.

( Fra l'altro fra qualche migliaio di persone ho conosciuto sul tram un tedesco con la maglietta di GNU che andava al Keynote... eravamo probabilmente gli unici due Linuxiani presenti  :Wink:  )

----------

## shanghai

Bè, il tipo si sbracciava tanto a parlare del "lavoro di gruppo"... parrebbe quasi strano se non lo rilasciassero opensource...

E anche sulla velocità:  la maggioranza delle schede video moderne integra il supporto nativo per varie librerie 3d... potrebbe essere un lavoro meno "faticoso" di quanto non si immagini.   :Very Happy:  Speriamo! 

Infine, ho alcuni amici che già usano java3d e ne dicono molto bene. Chissà....   :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

Il java3D non è poi così lento.

Se ne volete un esempio, il gioco "Chrome" è scritto in java (non so in che percentuale)

----------

## koma

 :Shocked:  SBAV  :Shocked: 

----------

## iDarbert

Stupefacente, sembra che Linux possa trionfare dove Windows ha clamorosamente fallito: i desktop 3D!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Stupefacente, sembra che Linux possa trionfare dove Windows ha clamorosamente fallito: i desktop 3D!

 

In effetti se la cosa andasse in porto, ci sarebbero mari di utenti windows che passerebbero a linux per avere questo desktop. Di solito la gente comune e' colpita dall'apparenza.

Potrebbero pero' fare una shell in 3D...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## stuart

e la potenza per farlo girare decentemente?

----------

## silian87

E' vero, ma pensa che oggi c'e' una marea di gente che si compra il computer nuovo ogni anno solo per giochicchiare o per scrivere con word, quindi questo non e' un problema reale.

----------

## Peach

beh... PER ME il problema c'è... che poi ho il vicino che "giva con la fevvavi" e si compra l'ultimo modello della Sony (solo perchè ha il loghino VAIO che fa tanto fico) nn ci posso far niente...

sarebbe davvero interessante sapere i requisiti minimi di sta cosina... ho visto il video e sn rimasto un po' abbacinato  :Cool: 

signori e signore: lo voglio!

----------

## =DvD=

mmmmm bello, bello, per passare un buon quarto d'ora....

non è che poi è scomodo???   :Question: 

----------

## koma

/me che fino a ieri usava fluxbox si chiede dove viniremo

----------

## Sparker

IMHO, lo sfondo che si sposta fà venire il mal di mare.

(comunque molto carina l'idea degli apputi dietro l'applicazione)

----------

## Benve

Per provare java3d:

ftp://ftp.tux.org/pub/java/java3d/1.3.1/i386/fcs

Se usate l'ebuild non vi installa i demo

Aspetto di trovare applicazioni più corpose per dare un giudizio

[edit]

Questo va già più lento

http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~djames/deformable/ArtDemoDownload/

[/edit]Last edited by Benve on Sat Mar 27, 2004 9:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hardskinone

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potrebbero pero' fare una shell in 3D...
> 
> 

 

Gia' qualcosa come un incrocio tra xmatrix e glmatrix...

----------

## Sparker

Questo è in java3D:

http://www.cosm-game.com/

Tempo fa avevo scaricato un RPG (che non riesco più a trovare) ancora in alpha ed ero rimasto impressionato dalla velocità. Certamente la grafica era "leggermente" più spartana di quella di UT2004, ma si era ancora, agli albori del java3d

UPDATE: Ho scoperto che il gioco CHROME utilizza Java solo per la logica dei personaggi.

----------

## shev

Anche il programma che la NASA usa per controllare le sue sonde su marte usa Java3d se non sbaglio. L'ho provato tempo fa, quando fu segnalato da ziobudda.net, sia su macosx che su gentoo ed era d'una lentezza esasperante, imho.

Ho capito perchè i due robottini non fanno che tre o quattro metri all'ora  :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Anche il programma che la NASA usa per controllare le sue sonde su marte usa Java3d se non sbaglio. L'ho provato tempo fa, quando fu segnalato da ziobudda.net, sia su macosx che su gentoo ed era d'una lentezza esasperante, imho.
> 
> Ho capito perchè i due robottini non fanno che tre o quattro metri all'ora 

 

secondo me sono lente perché parte il garbage collector in continuazione  :Smile: 

Sia benedetta la delete (free)!

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

ma se volete solo qualche snapshot 

http://enews.sun.com/CTServlet?id=56357666-371729858:1080320164211

cmq anche secondo me la potenza dei processori di adesso è sprecata. quindi se qualche ciclo di clock lo spendono per girare le finestre... io ci sto! 

inoltre lavorerebbe di più la scheda video. che senso ha comprare la radeon784843 se poi sta ferma tutto il giorno a parte un po' di unreal?

ciao

DV

----------

## Sasdo

scusate ma... e l'utilità di un Desktop 3d?

proprio non mi riesce di trovare un motivo valido (oltre l'estetica) per cambiare...

----------

## flocchini

Beh l'estetica x alcuni e' gia' un ottimo motivo (x me ad esempio   :Cool:   ) , si potrebbe anche tirare in ballo il fatto che "un ambiente esteticamente piu' bello aumenta la produttivita' " ma non ci credo molto  :Smile: 

Poi in effetti nn so che vantaggi sul campo possa portare in fatto di comodita', molto dipende dalle abitudini, pero' potrebbe essere un passo verso le future tecnologie come desktop interattivi e cose simili (se hai visto Minority Report hai capito paerfettamente a cosa alludo) . Mah, forse corro troppo con la fantasia ma questi ammenicoli futuristici mi fanno impazzire  :Wink: 

----------

## iDarbert

Effettivamente, in determinate circostanze un ambiente tridimensionale può essere più produttivo rispetto ad uno bidimensionale, ma non credo che puntassero a questo...

----------

## =DvD=

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> Effettivamente, in determinate circostanze un ambiente tridimensionale può essere più produttivo rispetto ad uno bidimensionale, ma non credo che puntassero a questo...

 

ma quali!!??   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GhePeU

oddio

non so a cosa possa effettivamente servire, ma è bellissimo

d'altra parte, una volta anche avere 3 o 4 virtual desktop mi sembrava inutile, e ora non vivrei più senza

----------

## iDarbert

Generalmente uno spazio tridimensionale offre più possibiltà rispetto ad uno bidimensionale, per esempio la possibilità di ruotare le finestre a piacere potrebbe tornare utile in qualche modo.

È ovvio che stiano puntando sul lato estetico, non ne dubito, ma potrebbe venire fuori qualche applicazione 3D davvero niente male.

----------

## hardskinone

Non vedo alcuna utilita' nell'uso di interfacce grafiche.

		Bill Gates, 1983

----------

## iDarbert

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Ma Bill Gates non è lo stesso che ha detto "640KB dovrebbero essere sufficienti per chiunque" e "Alla gente non interesserà Internet, si accontenteranno del nostro Microsoft Network"?

----------

## Bengio

E si, e' proprio lui ..... il nostro fantastico Bill  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## -YoShi-

reuppo questo interessante 3d...

Ma se ne sa più niente? è stato presentato come beta e poi è scomparso oppure c'è ancora? e soprattutto sarà opensource/free?

----------

## shev

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Ma se ne sa più niente? è stato presentato come beta e poi è scomparso oppure c'è ancora? e soprattutto sarà opensource/free?

 

C'è ancora, ci stanno lavorando. Basta andare sul sito del progetto se vuoi tenerti informato (c'è anche una mailing list dedicata).

----------

## alexerre

ho visto la presentazione..Credo che sia qualcosa di rivoluzionario  :Very Happy: 

Speriamo che lo rilascino sotto gpl  :Wink:  e che sia quello che ci si aspetta...

----------

## JacoMozzi

Sto sbavando anch'io   :Shocked: 

Ciaoo

Jaco

----------

## Jean Vertigo

Sara' figo, sara' bello, sara' pure scenografico.... ma quale vantaggio comporta lavorare con un desktop tridimensionale su uno schermo bidimensionale? sara' che quando presentano le cose con lucette e campanelli, stile albero di natale, non e' che mi entusiasmano poi tanto...anzi. 

ll tizio del video mette in risalto quattro cosette e non dice poi molto a livello tecnico. 

secondo voi?   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> secondo voi?  

 

Beh allora a questo punto e' inutile andare avanti con X, kde, gnome tanto hanno gia' tutto.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho capito perchè i due robottini non fanno che tre o quattro metri all'ora 

 

[ot]

questo mi ricorda "balasso":

il terzo robottino incapacity! lol 

[/ot]  :Laughing: 

----------

## f0llia

Bellissimo desktop.ma qualcosa di simile da provare su gentoo ? magari in portage ? Che mi dite ?   :Smile: 

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   secondo voi?   
> 
> Beh allora a questo punto e' inutile andare avanti con X, kde, gnome tanto hanno gia' tutto.

 

altroche', comunque ben venga l'innovazione, ma quando porta qualcosa di utile, e io nel desktop tridimensionale della sun non vedo un gran che di utile, a parte l'efficacia visiva (che poi e' solo quella che attrae la maggior parte dei possibili utilizzatori).

a meno che non sia applicato ad un vero ambiente tridimensionale, ma ancora non sono disponibili sistemi olografici e cose simili, non credo che rappresenti questa grande "rivoluzione". tutto imho ovviante. 

tutto questo detto da uno che trova in fluxbox il nirvana   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> tutto questo detto da uno che trova in fluxbox il nirvana  

 

Anche io uso un wm minimale ma non per questo non vedo un'evoluzione nel progetto di sun. Comunque vedo piu' innovazione in questo progetto che nei vari kde, gnome, flux,... (senza togliere niente agli stessi).

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque vedo piu' innovazione in questo progetto che nei vari kde, gnome, flux,... (senza togliere niente agli stessi).

 

Sicuramente hai ragione, infatti i vari wm "noti" derivano tutti da un progetto che oramai ha una ventina d'anni, poi sviluppato in tutte le salse (e alcune salse sono molto più buone di altre) e con innumerevoli aggiunte possibili (toolbar, applet) ma l'innovazione si é evoluta poco privilegiandone piuttosto l'aspetto grafico.

Certo, la reale maneggevolezza e versatilità del "coso" di SUN é tutta da dimostrare.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Certo, la reale maneggevolezza e versatilità del "coso" di SUN é tutta da dimostrare.

 

Su questo nnon saprei e finche' non sara' usato da qualcuno diverso da sun non si sapra' cio' non toglie che l'innovazione c'e' rispetto ai tradizionali wm.

----------

## linuxx

Sicuramente se sviluppata è qualcosa di molto innovativo! 

Le idee sono innumerevoli, ad esempio una programma che gira su un cubo, dove ogni faccia rappresenta un modulo del programma, oppure un sistema 3D anche per lo sfondo, in modo da poter virtualmente navigare tra i programmi,...! Insomma basta un po 'di fantasia!  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

secondo me il problema sta nel controllo:

un programma che ha un gui fatta a cubo puo essere carino se me lo rigiro tra le mani, ma se devo usare comandi per navigare nel (finto, visto che lo shermo è piatto) 3D, la cosa si appesantisce enormemente dal mio punto di vista.

Intendo: come lo rigiri il cubo? clickando solo su zone sensibili tipo il titolo delle finesre? clickando da tutte le parti, ma col destro? ecc ecc

Lo vedo forzato... lo schermo è 2D  cosa meglio di un wm 2D...

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *Quote:*   

> un programma che ha un gui fatta a cubo puo essere carino se me lo rigiro tra le mani, ma se devo usare comandi per navigare nel (finto, visto che lo shermo è piatto) 3D, la cosa si appesantisce enormemente dal mio punto di vista.

 

beh, forse quando giochi a Quake non la pensi così   :Very Happy: 

io avevo provato un file manager in 3d, fatto dalla sony per il vaio.

non era granchè, ma esplorare il filesystem come se fosse un dungeon era molto carino, e faceva molto cyberpunk.

quindi secondo me è una grande invenzione, a prescindere

ciao DV

----------

## shev

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Intendo: come lo rigiri il cubo? clickando solo su zone sensibili tipo il titolo delle finesre? clickando da tutte le parti, ma col destro? ecc ecc

 

La storia del cubo la apple con macosx l'ha realizzata già da un po'. Io ho quattro desktop virtuali sulle facce laterali del cubo che "giro" con combinazione di tasti a (mia) scelta. Cosa simile può essere fatta per il cambio rapido d'utente. Oltre ad essere molto scenica e gradevole come cosa, si presta ad una migliore "rappresentazione mentale" da parte dell'utente, che immagina con maggior facilità il seppur virtuale cubo con le sue facce corrispondenti a determinati schermi/applicazioni/funzioni.

Quindi a volte il vantaggio può non essere tecnico, ma "mentale", psicologico o che altro si vuole. Fattori che paiono secondari ma che spesso non lo sono.

Chiudo con un'ultima personalissima opinione, che ne riprende una già espressa da altri: la reale utilità potrà essere rilevata solo quando tale desktop 3d verrà rilasciato. Spesso si sottovalutano idee perchè appiano carine graficamente ma poco utili, o troppo semplici. Un esempio è "exposè", funzione nota di macosx: è molto carina, ma anche estremamente utile. Io ero uno di quelli che inizialmente la riteneva una trovata grafica e basta, poi utilizzandola mi sono reso conto di quanto utile sia (associata ad uno dei tasti del mouse è devastante, comodissima). Quindi diamo tempo a quelli di sun di darci questo nuovo giocattolo, poi vedremo se sarà utile o solo bello  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> La storia del cubo la apple con macosx l'ha realizzata già da un po'. Io ho quattro desktop virtuali sulle facce laterali del cubo che "giro" con combinazione di tasti a (mia) scelta.
> 
> 

 

In linux c'é 3ddesk se non erro (dovrebbe esserci anche un topic a rigurdo)

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Quindi a volte il vantaggio può non essere tecnico, ma "mentale", psicologico o che altro si vuole. Fattori che paiono secondari ma che spesso non lo sono.
> 
> 

 

IMHO il vantaggio fondamentale delle interfacce grafiche é sopratutto mentale, la riprova é che molti quando acquisiscono manualità con un programma di solito tendono a usare le shortcut della tastiera.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo, la reale maneggevolezza e versatilità del "coso" di SUN é tutta da dimostrare.

 

ecco era a questo che mi riferivo. Mi piacerebbe capire quale evoluzione comporta nell'uso di un desktop avere le finestrelle tridimensionali dove ci puoi attaccare le note dietro.., oppure avere lo sfondo che ruota..., boh....saro' miope...   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> ecco era a questo che mi riferivo. Mi piacerebbe capire quale evoluzione comporta nell'uso di un desktop avere le finestrelle tridimensionali dove ci puoi attaccare le note dietro.., oppure avere lo sfondo che ruota..., boh....saro' miope...  

 

Attenzione che io ricordo benissimo quando fvwm veniva usato solo cme gadget per fare le icone svolazzanti, occhi che si muovono e simili perché chi si loggava all'XTerm apriva una finestra e faceva tutto li dentro.

Esattamente come aveva fatto fino a quel momento con i (gloriosi) verdoni VT100.

Solo dopo un pò di uso si riesce a capire se si tratta della solita scusa per avere una scheda grafica da 10000fps oppure di qualcusa di funzionale.

N.B. A tutt'oggi io uso un windowmanager liscio e avvio le applicazioni dal menu del windowmanager o dalla console ignorando le icone sul desktop (che tuttavia riconosco come innovazione)

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solo dopo un pò di uso si riesce a capire se si tratta della solita scusa per avere una scheda grafica da 10000fps oppure di qualcusa di funzionale.
> 
> N.B. A tutt'oggi io uso un windowmanager liscio e avvio le applicazioni dal menu del windowmanager o dalla console ignorando le icone sul desktop (che tuttavia riconosco come innovazione)

 

speriamo bene allora, ma a me sa tanto di "fuffa"...

e generalmente la fuffa non e' innovativa....

io ritengo innovativa una cosa che oltre ad essere "concettualmente innovativa" e' anche utile e soprattutto utilizzabile.

Quando la sun inventera' anche un sistema di visione tridimensionale allora saro' felice di usare il loro desktop 3d   :Wink: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> speriamo bene allora, ma a me sa tanto di "fuffa"...
> 
> e generalmente la fuffa non e' innovativa....
> ...

 

Beh mi sa che farai prima a diventare un utonto microsoft allora... se è fuffa mica se lo scopiazzavano.. guarda QUA.

Incredibile..ma xchè devono sempre scopiazzare bellamente tutto e passarla sempre liscia..anzi no, passare per quelli che l'hanno inventata..

Mi ricorda S.Y.N.A.P.S.E. (Antitrust titolo originale) con la sola differenza che lo zio bill nn killa i programmatori a cui freg..ehm..pardon...copi..no..ehm...prende in prestito  :Rolling Eyes:   il codice.

Almeno pre ora..o se lo fa è mooolto accorto...

----------

## akiross

Ora, non e' per smentire due notiziole (poi proprio io, anti-m$ per eccellenza  :Smile: 

ma innanzi tutto non e' stato Bill a dire "640KB dovrebbero essere sufficienti per chiunque", o almeno, non e' sua l'idea. Copiata da non so chi dell'IBM (piu' o meno come il DOS... o come windows copiato dall'apple? o il cestino ancora dell'apple? oppure perche' non citare... no basta, continuerei all'infinito!!)

Almeno, cosi' mi e' parso di capire dopo diverse ricerche (per distruggere il nemico, il primo passo e' conoscerlo alla perfezione).

Altra smentita, il destop3d e' una feature di Longhorn. Onestamente la grafica di Longhorn mi piace molto, sempre in stile XP ma scura e verdeggiante... la preferisco a quello scabroso azzurro e rosso. In ogni caso il Desktop3D non e' idea della sola sun, anche a redmond ci hanno pensato (non e' 3D come quello di SUN, ma e' comunque piacevole).

E per quanto riguarda l'utilita'... si, anche io penso che soprattutto e' scena, e' estetica, ma teoricamente puo' avere 2 risvolti: primo e' che dovrebbe semplificare un po' la vita (intendo... sistemare le finestre potrebbe essere un po' piu' intuitivo e/o veloce), e in secondo luogo... ragazzi, siamo nell'epoca del 3D. Se non iniziamo con i desktop 3d, quando arriveremo alla realta' virtuale? E' il primo passo questo (e il mio contributo servira' poi per creare un'intelligenza artificiale per schiacciare l'umanita', ma questo un po' piu' avanti...  :Smile:  a proposito, mi sono diplomato (milanesi, ci vedremo alla Unimib)

----------

## akiross

Ah, una nota personale:

si certo, il mouse e' comodo, la grafica e' bella... pero' mi rendo conto che la shell ha un suo fascino che non puo' essere sostituito. Anzi, piu' vado avanti piu' prediligo la shell e ambienti piu' difficili rispetto a quelli semplici (fluxbox anziche' kde, per esempio)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ... o come windows copiato dall'apple? o il cestino ancora dell'apple? oppure perche' non citare... 

 

No come un sistema operativo della xerox copiato da window e apple.

----------

## randomaze

Per chi vuole approfondire i discorsi sui desktop 3d metto un paio di link:

Dopo aver trovato la news di metisse (un'altro "clone" di looking glass) ho seguito il link trovando notizie anche su ametista (il predecessore di metisse... in 2D!) ma sopratutto questo che sebra essere un 

interessante documento: Trends and Evolution of Window Interfaces ovvero 123 pagine di tesi di diploma che mostrano l'evoluzione delle interfacce grafiche e dei mouse dal 63 a oggi

----------

## akiross

 *Quote:*   

> No come un sistema operativo della xerox copiato da window e apple.

   :Shocked:  Davvero? Credevo che fossero stati loro i primi ad implementare la grafica a finestre

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

ed è GPL! 

https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/

ciao DaVe!

----------

## akiross

Grandioso!!!  :Very Happy: 

Ragazzi, ora niente fermera' piu' Linux B)

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Grandioso!!! 
> 
> Ragazzi, ora niente fermera' piu' Linux B)

 

questa pero' non l'ho capita   :Smile: 

c'era gia' qualcosa che lo fermava?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *akiross wrote:*   

>  Davvero? Credevo che fossero stati loro i primi ad implementare la grafica a finestre

 

xerox ha inventato la stampante laser xerox ha inventato l'interfaccia grafica e il mouse. Purtroppo (o per fortuna) le alte sfere di xerox non hanno mai puntato su queste tecnoligie cosi' sia bill che jobs si sono recati la e hanno copiato l'idea.

----------

## !equilibrium

non so ancora se il progetto Java3D vi interessa ancora o meno,

ma lo hanno reso OpenSource in parte

qui trovate alcune brevi informarzioni:

http://www.pc-facile.com/news.php?n=20297

l'articolo originale in cui SUN spiega il roadmap del porting di Java3D verso l'OpenSource non lo trovo più, sorry

----------

## gutter

Un progetto alternativo a quello di SUN si trova qui:

http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/metisse/index.html

C'è gia qualcuno dei nostri che lo ha provato   :Very Happy: 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/olicha-rocks.png

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *Quote:*   

> non so ancora se il progetto Java3D vi interessa ancora o meno, 
> 
> ma lo hanno reso OpenSource in parte

 

interessa, interessa, sennò non ne parleremmo qui!  :Very Happy: 

comunque dal sito java leggo 

 *Quote:*   

> Summary
> 
> Project Looking Glass core components
> 
> Categories   None
> ...

 

ciao

DV

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Un progetto alternativo a quello di SUN si trova qui:

 

Notevole  :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> trovato la news di metisse (un'altro "clone" di looking glass)

 

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Un progetto alternativo a quello di SUN si trova qui:
> 
> http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/metisse/index.html

 

Non mi sembrava di aver scritto in sardo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gutter

@randomaze: non avevo visto, mi spiace   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non mi sembrava di aver scritto in sardo  

 

Sei un incompreso  :Very Happy:  . Scherzo

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @randomaze: non avevo visto, mi spiace  

 

Nessun problema, si fa per scherzare  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

Mi sembrava te la fossi preso   :Smile: 

Comunque l'errore è stato mio .... e poi come non l'ho visto era nella stessa pagina ...doh!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Mi sembrava te la fossi preso   

 

Ma no, non vedo il motivo per arrabbiarmi per qualcosa che succede sul forum

(beh se mi consigliano il tool xyz che poi mi manda a fuoco il PC magari....)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> ed è GPL! 
> 
> https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/
> 
> ciao DaVe!

 

Per chi vuole provarlo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=192060

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bon diciamo che ci vogliono almeno 10 processori per farlo girare egregiamente (stava caricando ancra dopo 5 min ---> ctrl+c).

----------

## gaffiere

a quanto pare, leggendo sul forum francese segnalato da fedeliallalinea nessun è riuscito  a farlo funzionare.  e c'è chi ipotizza che alla sun non siano stai in grado di fare un buon lavoro e quindi sperano nella comunità OpenSource... 

io cito solamente, nessuna nota polemica al riguardo.

cmq è vero, chissà a cosa era collegato il portatile del filmato di presentazione. (il link lo trovate nella prima pagina di questo thread)

see ya

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

>  e c'è chi ipotizza che alla sun non siano stai in grado di fare un buon lavoro e quindi sperano nella comunità OpenSource... 

 

Magari e' vero ma vediamo il lato positivo almeno l'hanno rilasciato sotto gpl

----------

## doom.it

A me funziona, e anche decentemente.

è parecchio instabile, quindi inutilizzabile nella quotidiantià per ora, ma 

a) DANNATAMENTE BELLO

b) fluido

Ho un athlon xp 1800, 512 RAM, Geforce 4 MX 440.....

che dire... complimenti SUN

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> quindi inutilizzabile nella quotidiantià per ora, ma 
> 
> a) DANNATAMENTE BELLO
> 
> b) fluido

 

Allora ho sbagliato io l'installazione ora ci riprovo

----------

## Raffo

visto che nn capisco niente di francese, nn c'è qualcuno che potrebbe tradurre o spiegare ciò che c'è scritto in quel topic??  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> visto che nn capisco niente di francese, nn c'è qualcuno che potrebbe tradurre o spiegare ciò che c'è scritto in quel topic?? 

 

Dopo traduco l'howto

----------

## flocchini

Grazie, ottima idea visto che anche io "a naso" capisco, ma gia' e' instabile, gia' c'e' da pastrugnare x metterlo su... Se poi capisco pure male addio  :Wink: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Dopo traduco l'howto

 

Ciao fede, non ti arrabbiare ma l'ho tradotto prima io   :Very Happy: 

 *Prodigy44 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bene, Sun ha appena rilasciato il suo Looking Glass 3D in GPL
> 
> Gli ebuilds sono già disponibili se volete testarli
> ...

 

----------

## paperp

Ritengo estremamente interessante il progetto Looking glass , credo che tutti dovremmo seguire con vivacità una "cosa" del genere per non ritrovarsi tra i piedi una brutta copia fatta dai soliti noti ma resa famosa per il solo fatto di essere imposta  commercialmente.

E' inutile negare che chi usa il Pc quotidianamente è stufo e si annoia sempre , e non vede l'ora di provare qualcosa di esteticamente e interattivamente coinvolgente.

Se sia veramente utile e/o aumenti la produttività del singolo non interessa all'user medio, deve essere bello.

Trovare il modo di usarlo proficuamente verrà dopo.

Un modo come un altro per "imporre" Linux al posto del solito winzozz , un modo come un altro per far conoscere meglio e di più L'open source e i vantaggi del pinguino.Mi sbaglio??

Una cosa sola non mi è chiara Metisse è già avanti o và considerato un progetto diverso o meno appetibile, perchè andare a sprecare le risorse su due progetti simili non è controproducente per il risultato finale?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## paperp

a quando un ebuild anche di metisse per testare le differenze??  :Laughing: 

Grazie mille per il How to, io sarei tentato ma ho solo 1Ghz..però a breve cambio il mio Athlon, magari adesso ho la scusa buona.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> Ciao fede, non ti arrabbiare ma l'ho tradotto prima io   

 

Si ma mancano delle cose importanti che non hai messo e che ci sono nel post vecchio. Quindi prendo la tua traduzione e aggiungo

----------

## Raffo

quando vado a fare 

```
emerge sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2.ebuild
```

ottengo questo 

```
Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'home/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/home/sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2.ebuild

emerge: create(): aux_get() error on home/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2; aborting...

```

che devo fare??

ah, un'altra cosa, come si fa questo passaggio??

```
Occorre anche installare

Codice:

ebuild sun-java3d-1.3.2.ebuild digest

in /usr/local/portage/dev-java/sun-java3d

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Raffo: aspetta 30 min che sto facendo la guida cosi' che lanciano emerge lookingglas fa tutto da solo.

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @Raffo: aspetta 30 min che sto facendo la guida cosi' che lanciano emerge lookingglas fa tutto da solo.

 

ok  :Smile: 

----------

## Benve

ho provato mentisse.

Basta compilare quello che si trova sul sito, io con un duron 660 ci ho messo 5 minuti.

E' bellissimo e va fluido. L'unico neo è che i caratteri delle console sono un poco più sfuocati di x normale. Scatta un poco con mplayer e un divx, ma penso sia per l'hardwer ridotto e perchè usa x11 e non xv.

Per girare su un duron 650 con 128 mb di ram e una geforce2mx va a meraviglia.

Non vedo l'ora di poterlo provare sul portatile

----------

## Raffo

Benve, ci fai un tuo screen se possibile? nn mi sono piaciuti quelli del sito.....

----------

## Benve

c'è qualcosa che faccia uno screenshoot e che si compili in massimo 1 minuto?

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> c'è qualcosa che faccia uno screenshoot e che si compili in massimo 1 minuto?

 

su due piedi mi viene in mente il decano dei programmi di grafica per unix

media-gfx/xv

48 secondi sull XP2200

----------

## Benve

Comunque sopra ne hanno postato uno bellino, di uno sviluppatore gentoo

----------

## Benve

negli shot presi con xv non si vedono le trasparenze   :Crying or Very sad: 

Comunque al momento fvwm senta tema è biuttosto brutto.

Le pagine con firefox vengono renderizzate lentamente. Il problema è che è velocissimo nelle trasparenze e nella rotazione delle finestre (dove usa le opengl) e mediocre col 2d.

----------

## JacoMozzi

anche da me lookingglass non é neanche partito...

s'é caricato un po' poi s'é piantato tutto  :Sad: 

Ciaoo

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> anche da me lookingglass non é neanche partito...

 

Hai provato a seguire la guida che ho fatto? Almeno partire dovrebbe se non hai una pc e scheda grafica troppo lenti.

----------

## Raffo

Ma ce lo posti un link a questi screen di mentisse oppure no?? 

EDIT:Intendo gli screen fatti da te....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Ma ce lo posti un link a questi screen di mentisse oppure no?? 

 

Posto quelli fatti su quello di mio fratello perche' da me va in crash subito... appena lascia incustodito il suo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Posto quelli fatti su quello di mio fratello perche' da me va in crash subito... appena lascia incustodito il suo.

 

Mi sa che non ce la faro' perche' gimp manda in crash looking glass

----------

## gaffiere

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *gaffiere wrote:*    e c'è chi ipotizza che alla sun non siano stai in grado di fare un buon lavoro e quindi sperano nella comunità OpenSource...  
> 
> Magari e' vero ma vediamo il lato positivo almeno l'hanno rilasciato sotto gpl

 

ovviamente  :Smile: 

specificavo appunto che la mia era una citazione. non è mia intenzione criticare il lavoro della gente di SUN, visto che non l'ho provato e non posso dire nulla al riguardo.

e sono sicuro che il contributo della comunità OS si farà di certo sentire  :Cool: 

see ya

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *JacoMozzi wrote:*   anche da me lookingglass non é neanche partito... 
> 
> Hai provato a seguire la guida che ho fatto? Almeno partire dovrebbe se non hai una pc e scheda grafica troppo lenti.

 

Sisi provato a seguire l'ottima guida  :Very Happy:  ma nn funzia...fa piantare X  :Sad: 

Ciaoo

Jaco

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   Ma ce lo posti un link a questi screen di mentisse oppure no??  
> 
> Posto quelli fatti su quello di mio fratello perche' da me va in crash subito... appena lascia incustodito il suo.

 

Parlava di mentisse e non di looking glass  :Razz: 

----------

## doom.it

ora  come ora vi posto da metisse... ora faccio qualche screenshot e ve lo posto

----------

## marco86

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ora  come ora vi posto da metisse... ora faccio qualche screenshot e ve lo posto

 

posta posta, che sono proprio curioso di vedere...  :Wink: 

----------

## Mistobaan

Metisse a me da un problema di compilazione nelle librerie nucleo.

Non

trova le libpng anche se le ho installate...

```
chcking for png_sig_cmp in -lpng... no

configure: error: libpng is required to build nucleo
```

sto cercando cosa vuol dire quell errore...  :Shocked: 

\edit non era italiano..  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Mistobaan wrote:*   

> sto cercando cosa vuol dire quell errore... 
> 
> 

 

Occhio e croce dovrebbe essere:

1. Non trova le libpng (ls /usr/lib/libpng* cosa dice?)

2. le libpng che trova non supportano quella funzione (che versione hai installato?)

----------

## Mistobaan

trova varie librerie libpng.so.3 e libpng12.so.0.1.2.5

io ho installato queste ultime...

mi é venuto il dubbio che ho scaricato dal sito sbagliato...  :Rolling Eyes: 

ora controllo..

----------

## Mistobaan

le Ho scaricate da http://www.libpng.org/pub/png/libpng.html dovrebbero essere quelle..

la compilazione non ha dato problemi..

----------

## shanghai

Io ho "emerso" lookingglass ieri, seguendo il manuale alla lettera. Se parto da shell e provo lg3d-session mi dà un errore tipo

/lib/qualcosa_legato_a_lg temporarily unavailable

se parto da X e lancio lg3d-dev (che dovrebbe eseguirlo in una finestra) X diventa via via più lento col passare del tempo... dopo 15-20 minuti visto che non reagisce piu' riavvio... ma X è completamente incastrato, non riesco neanche a passare in shell, perciò devo pigiare il reset  :Sad: 

Ho un athlon Xp1800+

512 RAM (+1Gb swap)

nvidia GeForce2 Ti con 64 Mb RAM, agp 4 e supporto OpenGL 1.2 nativo.

Ho provato a seguirne l'evoluzione (partendo da shell: da X è impossibile) con top: sembra che apra qualche migliaio di bash   :Shocked:  ognuna delle quali consuma una quantità infinitesima di risorse...

Doom, tu che l'hai lanciato con successo (tra l'altro con una macchina quasi identica alla mia!!) ci dici:

a) più o meno quanto bisogna aspettare per averlo caricato: magari non ho aspettato abbastanza

b) le tue cflags  :Smile:  L'errore potrebbe essere lì!

c)Quante shell in totale sono aperte (non sarà una shell per comando?) quando lg è finalmente 'up & running'

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ci sono gli ebuild per nucleo e metisse qui

----------

## !equilibrium

pure O'Reilly ha recensito Looking Glass 3D

http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/5171

l'articolo di per se non è nulla di particolare, ma almeno spiega quale benefici si possono avere da un ambiente grafico 3D...

speriamo che questa nuova tecnologia non sia solo un pagliativo di SUN

----------

## Raffo

si sa niente di nuovo su looking glass?? lo sviluppo sta andando avanti??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> si sa niente di nuovo su looking glass?? lo sviluppo sta andando avanti??

 

Su bug gentoo non ho visto nuovi ebuild si dovrebbe guardare sul sito

----------

## Cagnulein

niente di nuovo http://wwws.sun.com/software/looking_glass/news.html

----------

## leon_73

so che non e' basato su gentoo... ma per quelli che sono interessati al provare questa nuova esperienza dovrebbero dare un occhiat a questo link!!!

https://lg3d-livecd.dev.java.net/

Appena riesco mi scarico le iso!!!

Ciao

----------

## AlterX

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *JacoMozzi wrote:*   anche da me lookingglass non é neanche partito... 
> 
> Hai provato a seguire la guida che ho fatto? Almeno partire dovrebbe se non hai una pc e scheda grafica troppo lenti.

 

anche io sono nella stessa condizione  :Crying or Very sad: 

freeze dello schermo con il mouse a forma di X

----------

